# EJB und Frontends



## Guest (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich entwickel seit ein paar Jahren PHP Webapplikationen und möchte mich nun in die Web Programmierung mit Java einarbeiten. Grundkenntnisse in Java verfüge ich.

Jetzt zu meiner Fragen:

1. Ein EJB Container stellt eine Schnittstelle zu einen Frontend und Backend her?
2. Servlets dienen zur Auswertung der "Events" was in der Applikation passiert und eine Java Server Page wertet dies dann aus (sprich HTML Code erzeugen)?
3. Wie benutzt man am besten einen EJB Container? Ich habe etwas über Session Beans gelesen und einmal mit Netbeans ein Example Beispiel getestet "ServletStateless". Die Geschwindigkeit mit Glassfish hat mich überzeugt!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt etwas mit meinen Fragen anfangen.
Gruß Tommy


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2007)

> 1. Ein EJB Container stellt eine Schnittstelle zu einen Frontend und Backend her? 

eher zur Businesslogik dazwischen, EJB ist das Backend,
oder das untere Backend zum Backend der Applikation 

> 2. Servlets dienen zur Auswertung der "Events" was in der Applikation passiert 

die Events kommen von außen, vom User, 
Servlet sind aber recht nahe an der internen Auswertung, wenn du das meinst

> und eine Java Server Page wertet dies dann aus (sprich HTML Code erzeugen)? 

'dies' kann bei dir ja alles mögliche heißen, dazu kann man nix sagen,
Erzeugung HTML ist aber auch so recht eindeutig

> 3. Wie benutzt man am besten einen EJB Container?

das füllt ja zig Bücher


----------



## tom-black (30. Jul 2007)

danke schon einmal. Ich werde mich heut mal noch in eine Bücherei begeben. Mal schauen was die so haben. Gibt es extra EJB Bücher?

(ich hatte mich vergessen einzuloggen :-D)

Gruß Tommy


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2007)

da du auch noch Servlet/ JSP-Fragen hast, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle erstmal alleine damit beschäftigen,
das dauert ewig genug, bevor du die erste Datenbank zu Gesicht bekommst,

falls du Datenbanken noch nicht kennst, solltest du die erstmal in normalen Java-Programmen ausprobieren,

insgesamt klingt das alles recht abenteuerlich wenn du gar 'gibt es extra Bücher' fragst


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Jul 2007)

Schau dir lieber JPA an, da wirst nicht mit den zig Local/Remote/Home/was-weiß-ich-noch-alles-Interfaces erschlagen *g*


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich in einer Dresdner Bücherei nichts gefunden habe, nutzte ich noch etwas Google um etwas über die Materie zu erfahren. Darauf stieß ich dann auf JSF und da arbeite ich mich gerade ein mit kleinen Programm'chen.

Noch einmal danke für die Tipps.
Gruß Tommy


----------



## megachucky (9. Aug 2007)

Hallo. 

Zur Einarbeitung in EJB und JPA gibt es ein aktuelles sehr gutes Buch kostenlos als PDF: MasteringEJB 4thEdition. Das ist sehr umfangreich und verständlich.


----------

